# White Lesion on Frontosa's Head



## ebergen (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have a concern for one of my frontosa. There is a white, what seems to be ***** bubble on the head. It is not pure white, there appears to be areas that look vascular, but definitely seems pus filled. My water levels are all good as I have been closely watching due to a wide spread ick issue recently. I had 3 fish HORRIBLY infected, one did not make it, the other 2 are doing well. The tank is 100 gallons. I have 3 frontosa (10 in, 6in, 4 in), 5 smaller Cichlid varieties (all about 3-4 in), 3 babies about a year old and my girl released fry before I could isolate her yesterday (UGH). I will attach a couple images. I thank you for the help.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Can't really tell much from the picture. How long has the lesion been there? Is the fish eating and swimming normally? 
Perhaps with the ich this fish was scratching excessively and rubbed the area raw causing what might amount to as a blister or possibly an infection. 
Even though your water levels are good I would take the next several days and try doing 2-3 partial water changes a day using a good quality dechlorinator and see if there's any change in the lesion. 
Another option would be to remove the fish to a hospital tank and treat with an antibiotic--or just observe while keeping the water parameters perfect.

Something to watch out for is how quickly this thing developed and if it appears to be growing--how quickly. Some bacterial diseases can erupt basically over night and take a fish down just as fast. If this has come up and advanced quickly I would remove him to a hospital tank ASAP and treat with an antibiotic right away

Robin


----------



## ebergen (Sep 21, 2011)

I just noticed it last night. This particular fish was not one of the ones that had ich, but I'll watch him today. Seems to be doing well so far.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

How'd you get rid of the ich?


----------



## ebergen (Sep 21, 2011)

I had each of them separate from any others, I changed filters daily and treated them daily for 5 days, after treatment, I kept them separate for another week and then reintroduced them. Well, 2 of them anyhow, one passed away the same day I started treatment.


----------

